
The Trouble Bubble - taylorbuley
http://www.bizstone.com/2011/04/trouble-bubble.html
======
ahi
>We still have under 500 employees

I read that as, "we have almost 500 employees but still no revenue model."
Absolute madness.

------
andrewla
> To me, it's like watching the movie Rocky—he's up, he's down, he's out, he
> wins!

Maybe next time actually watch Rocky instead of reading a 140 character
synopsis...

